# The Obligatory Annual New Years Resolution thread



## Big Don (Dec 31, 2010)

Got one?
Believe in making them?
Last year, I had what I thought was a fool proof New Year's Resolution: Drink more alcohol.
Yeah. Me being boring, that didn't happen...


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't make them, since they traditionally fall by the wayside. Seems like a jinx to call any plan a NYR.

However, I do plan to get my diet back in line (since the holidays will be over and temptations will therefore be fewer) and work out more (since the holidays will be over and I will therefore no longer be so stinkin' busy.) Plans. _Not_ resolutions.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 31, 2010)

My resolution is to get back in shape.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2010)

To be a better person in all ways, then I was in 2010.


----------



## knuckleheader (Dec 31, 2010)

seasoned said:


> To be a better person in all ways, then I was in 2010.



That's pretty much what I say each year. Another year older, another year wiser.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 31, 2010)

Not really NYRs but things that will happen.
I have a 5th dan grading this May.
I need to start my 3rd career somewhere.
I need a trip somewhere, where I can do nothing for a few weeks.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 31, 2010)

lose 50+ lbs.
increase muscles, flexibility
find way to get 3rd Dan
quit being retail monkey, find decent job


----------



## l_uk3y (Dec 31, 2010)

First one is to have a clear year of training Martial Arts and fitness injury free and achieve a much more successful year then the last couple.   Ive bought some Gymnastics rings for xmas to try and add to my fitness program. Should be interesting.

Otherwise typical house stuff. Get the bathrooms renovated and the front garden finished. Nothing exciting really.

Luke


----------



## Flea (Jan 1, 2011)

It's not really something I can post here, but it's a goal I've been working toward for several years.  I'm very happy because I think I can realistically achieve it this year or next.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2011)

What I like best is no matter what you strive for, the New Year is just that. It is a new beginning of looking forward, a letting go of past short comings, a setting aside of baggage. It gives us license to once again pursue our goals of yesteryears past. 
*Happy New year to all of the MT staff, and those that help keep this ball rolling.........:asian:*


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't usually go for New Year's resolutions, but seeing as this is the year I turn 50, I thought something along that line might be in order.  So here are my plans - I won't call them resolutions, because I might change my mind or simply be unable to do what I want to do, and I refuse to feel guilty if that happens...



Compete in a karate tournament (sparring).  Might see that one happen this coming January 22nd, at the D-Lux Charity Challenge 4, an open tournament just up the road from me (http://www.greatlakeskaratecircuit.com/).
Get back in the gym, lose some belly fat.
Get my knees in shape so I can properly do Chinto kata.
Finish learning Kusanku kata and get through Sunsu kata (also need the knees working right to get through those).
Attend / compete Isshin-Ryu Hall of Fame Tournament in Chattanooga, TN in July 2011.
Remain employed.
Get rid of old cameras/equipment currently cluttering up house.
Finish building my old Thompson/Center Contender pistol.
Win lottery.
Remain calm.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 1, 2011)

Stop drinking Soda and Sweet Tea.
Find and start training in a MA
And most important stop working so hard and spend more time with my kids they are growing so fast and with my job I miss so much.


The one thing I hate about new years is the gym will now be packed for the next 2 months with all these people that want to get in shape.  They will hog the weights and be in the way.  At least by early March most will have given up and stopped coming.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't like resolutions.  But I have decided to try listening better by waiting longer before I respond to someone.  I have a very bad habit of interrupting.

My boyfriend and I have much more interesting and satisfying conversations when we chat online because I can't interrupt him!! 



Bill Mattocks said:


> 9. Win lottery
> 10. Remain calm



Love that!


----------



## Flea (Jan 1, 2011)

Bill, when I first read your list I suppressed a chuckle on the "remain employed."  But these days it takes some doing, doesn't it?

The very simplified version of my resolution involves "get employed."  It's gong to be a hell of a challenge too.  Don't let go of that job if you can help it - it's brutal out there.


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 1, 2011)

-New Years Resolutions I'm guessing only work for a small number of people. In 2010, my girlfriend and I bought a house together; that was a goal, not a resolution. Hmmmm...goals are more important I think than resolutions, and much more easy to achieve. I want to go home to New York this year since I didn't make it last year. Goal pending since we're going in March. This year's goal is a new job, although recent developments at my current job have me considering staying.

-I think New Years is more important in reminding us that we're not locked into anything unless we choose to be, and that there are possibilites out there.


(But just for fun, I resolve to get back into martial arts this year;-)

Andrew


----------



## crushing (Jan 1, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Stop drinking Soda and Sweet Tea.



I used to drink soda for breakfast, mid-morning, late-morning, lunch, early-afternoon, late-afternoon and dinner.  I stopped drinking soda in the lead up to my first black belt testing as a test of my discipline.  Save for a few times drinking ginger ale when ill, I have been soda free for over 3 years.  I wish you the best in giving up the soda.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 1, 2011)

Bill, winning the lottery is much higher on my list of things to do this year.


----------



## Flea (Jan 1, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Bill, winning the lottery is much higher on my list of things to do this year.



Hey, what if we make it a team effort and support each other?  Kind of like quitting smoking.


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine is pretty boring, live another year and try to keep in shape so I can live through the one after that


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Got one?
> Believe in making them?
> Last year, I had what I thought was a fool proof New Year's Resolution: Drink more alcohol.
> Yeah. Me being boring, that didn't happen...



Got one. pass the rest of my orange belt test.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 2, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> Got one. pass the rest of my orange belt test.



You will do it!


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't really do NYR, but these are goals I want to work towards.

Discipline myself to complete a full P90X cycle.
Less facebook time and more on other hobbies--get back into drawing, etc.
Save money to try to get a house.
Work on being a better person than last year/more considerate of others.
Get in the habit of keeping the apartment cleaner.


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Stop drinking Soda and Sweet Tea.
> Find and start training in a MA
> And most important stop working so hard and spend more time with my kids they are growing so fast and with my job I miss so much.
> 
> ...



I gave up soda myself as a New Years Resolution a few years ago.    Sweet tea...I have kinfolk in North Carolina, I wager that's a tough one to give up if you're in the south, but I bet you'll do it.    All the best to your goals!


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2011)

As for me...I don't know if I still have a job.  It was announced today that we've been bought, and my boss couldn't even give me an answer yet as to whether I was safe or not.   I do know that two people from my group have already been hit.

So...if I still have a job, my NYR will be to keep it and integrate with my new employer as effectively as I can, and manage the changes as best as I can. 

If I don't have a job...then yikes....

Otherwise, my resolutions are to be more active...be it martial arts, hiking, or anything else...spend more time with friends and family, and improve my photography as much as I can.


----------



## Flea (Jan 5, 2011)

Carol said:


> I gave up soda myself as a New Years Resolution a few years ago.    Sweet tea...I have kinfolk in North Carolina, I wager that's a tough one to give up if you're in the south, but I bet you'll do it.    All the best to your goals!



You don't necessarily have to give it up.  My favorite has always been sweet tea brewed with a few sprigs of mint.  I'm not usually a stevia fan, but sweet tea with stevia is divine.  It really makes the mint sing too.

Carol, good luck with the job thing.  I've been hunting for about three months now.  It's discouraging, but I just give it my best.  It helps to have several friends and family members cheering me on.  :ultracool


----------



## harlan (Jan 5, 2011)

To keep training.

That's it. With all the uncertainties in life, to get up and train every day.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 5, 2011)

The New Year's Resolutions to me are more like a time to reset your goals and make decisions that will aid you in the coming year(s).

I have several this year:
- To remain injury-free
- To lose 30 lbs (down 3 so far from Jan 1st - those ones were easy, now comes the harder part)
- To set aside time to exercise at least 5x per week (including MA training, of course)
- To significantly reduce diet coke intake
- To reduce debt


----------



## Rayban (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually wrote down my list of goals for this year.  I figured having them stare me in the face all year long might guilt me into staying on track.

- Get in shape
- Train more and harder
- Reduce debt
- Get more sleep
- Go on a road trip
- Do some volunteer work

It's an odd year this time round so it should be a good one for me.  Even years just plain suck for me.


----------

